# Poison Ivy Vs. Junkyard deLUXe



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few photos from the battle royal that when on for over 20 minutes this morning. They were having a blast! Sorry for the poor image quality but my point and shoot is crapping out.






















































Ivy turned!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

awesome pics i love the 5th one thats a awesome pic-- man ivy is getting so big so fast shes a pretty girl and lux is very tolerant evident in all those pictures


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics! What a good boy Lux is


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great pics


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome pics and great lookin dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAH Poor lux getting a beat down from the little squirt ... Those pics are so cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics! I see Lux has excepted her now? They are both looking good!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, Mr Hot Head is now Mr. Wussy Boy!!! It's so funny watching them play he's really good with her. Here's how it always ends up 10lbs up against 67lbs. Yes, Ivy was 10lbs today (11 Weeks) on the scale here at home.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

That is too cute...i need to save that picture...do you mind Elvis?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She's a crazy girl!! Cool pics.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Its so cute that Ivy just beats him up and he just loves it!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

That is priceless, they look amazing together.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Great pics for a crappin out point and shoot! lux looks superb and the pup is killer cute


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ivy is getting big so fast, and looks like Lux is taking really good. Thanks for sharing bro, the one with both of them sleeping is priceless.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I love her red brindle! And the leopard print (is that the couch or just a blanket on it?).

Where did you get Lux's collar?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My Gawd those are some sexy dogs!!! Hey, I never noticed before..... Is Lux seal?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww Lux is getting beat up by a LITTLE GIRL! Those are awsome pictures. Man Ivy is one cute girl.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha I love Ivy's sassa-frass-ness! I'm glad to hear that Lux has sold out and is a lover with her now! Golly Ivy is getting big!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I love Lux!!! Ivy is gettin big and sexy!!! Keep up the excellent work EF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Where did you get Lux's collar?


I don't know were the collar was bought it was a gift from a friends mom. The was too big for her pit.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Im glad to see that theyre getting along a lot better. And you took some really nice shots, especially the one where theyre laying down together.. They look great!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> My Gawd those are some sexy dogs!!! Hey, I never noticed before..... Is Lux seal?


I'm not sure what you'd call Lux, but it's a very odd color. He's definitely a blue dog, but he has a ton of fawn in his coat. It's like a fawn dusting over a blue coat. It doesn't show up in photos very well, but it's a very strange color. I'm sure I could stud him out as the ultimate rare double reverse blue fawn with a twist! You know the rarest of the rare. Hahahah!!! NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!!:hammer:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

your boy looks in good shape!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those are great pictures. I love getting pictures in mid play. It's awesome.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh man! THESE PICS ARE SOOO CUTE!!! ahah i love when they play its awesome... i think my favorite pic is when ivy is croutched down ready to attack ahahha. and of course lux looks oh so handsome!


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful Dogs!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

5th pic.. Ivy-"My what big teeth you have".
Lux-" The better to tickle you with, my dear"


The cuddle pic of them together is so adorable


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chicago said:


> 5th pic.. Ivy-"My what big teeth you have".
> Lux-" The better to tickle you with, my dear"
> 
> The cuddle pic of them together is so adorable


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

